# Killzone ground blind?



## PChunter (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone have or used a killzone blinb? They are priced very well, just wondering how they are.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Mar 23, 2010)

I have one and really like it.


----------



## The Crowe (Mar 23, 2010)

made my own with pvc pipe and blind material


----------

